# Clang: dependencies



## Daniel Tourde (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello.

Why on the base system (10.2) clang (3.4) has no dependency on Perl and Python while it has if it comes from the port tree (clang 3.6)?
In other words Why is Perl and Python needed by 3.6 while 3.4 apparently works well without?
Can this dependency be Broken with some options?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2016)

Broken, certainly.  Avoided without breaking is the tricky part.  The Makefile says Clang 3.6 has Python as a build dependency.  That might be for some extra component not included in the base system, a profiler or code coverage tester or something.  Probably best to ask the maintainer.


----------

